# What do you do ?



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

What do you do on your free time, when you are not shooting your bow?:confused2:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmmm..... I am either shooting a miniature bow that I made, actually I have made several mini bows. I am either shooting trap, on the computer, watching hunting shows or Spongebob (yes a 14 going to be 15 year old that still watches Spongebob), at church (Wednesday nights and Sunday mornings and evenings) Possibly fishing, and alot of hunting, yes lots of hunting.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nothing. JK I'm pretty much always shooting whether it be my recurve or compound. When I'm not shooting I'm doing batting practice, shooting my guns, fishing, listening to music, working on my bow, and Hunting.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i play in 2 bands so im practicing, writing and learning music.

i go to college for engineering
i work

i hang with friends

also i love shooting pellet rifles and pistols. there a ton of fun and alot of fun to hunt with


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Watch T.V, Computer, play xbox, hang out with my GF/ friends, Go snowmobiling,


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Computer, TV, Cod mw2, golf, basketball, fourwheeler.


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

fishing,skateboarding,guitar,chill with friends


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

shooting,track,weight lifting, bowling and taking care of my hogs


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

football, baseball, hitting in my batting cage, riding 4wheeler, church, hunting something, tv: sports, hunting shows, and i watch spongebob, too ignition and im 15.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

When I'm not shooting I'm either building (bows) or doing school work. I'm a self-unemployed bowyer, so I don't do much besides archery.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I also play my guitar alot when I'm not shooting and usually I may be thinking of shooting or something having to do with archery when I'm not actually shooting my bow.


----------

